# Video of our 2014 Yard Haunt



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

Attached is a link to our yard haunt for this year. We had over 400 ToTs and lot's of fun! The first half of the video are night pictures, and the second half is the video walk through. Enjoy! 

http://youtu.be/Wyp0d64bzL8


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Stunning! Where to start? Your home is lovely and perfectly suited for "haunting". A great canvas to work from. The lighting was spot on. Loved the subtle blues with the indoor displays lit with red. The jack o lanterns accented the outdoor lighting perfectly. Window projections are becoming commonplace but you used yours as a nice compliment to the display. Really nice! I'd have loved to see some daytime shots of your columns and fence, especially the spiked poles that separate each fence section. They looked awesome at night but I'd love to see them in daylight. This was really a beautiful display! Elegant and creepy and it had some whimsical touches too like the skeletons and singing pumpkins! One of the nicest so far this year!


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

I loved it your house is perfect very creepy love the blinking eyes in the window and perfect lighting.


----------



## Darth Vader (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Everything looked so overgrown and disheveled like a abandoned cemetery. The eyeballs were creepy and so was the projection on your front door. I also loved the lighting, blue in the front, pretty dark in the middle, windows all lit up with a touch of blue flood on the side of the house. Spectacular.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

WOW!!!! Super fantastic! 

If that's your house, I'm jealous! What a perfect home for haunting! 

Job well done!


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

Many thanks for the compliments. As requested, here are a few day shots and additional night shots


























.
























.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nicely done! A most impressive display.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Tell me about your fence post finials. Did you make them? buy them? I love them.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Soooo beautiful. Your display is absolutely elegant and classically creepy. Stunning work.


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

All: Thanks for your very kind comments 

Jdubya: I purchased the post caps at Sears.....of all places. They were a decorative statue that was on sale for 50 percent off in the housewares section. I immediately knew that they could work as post caps for my Halloween fence. The store only had three of them however, so I ended up driving to every Sears in our area. I seem to recall that it was 5 or 6 different Sears to get enough for my fence. Just goes to show the things we do for our haunts. Well worth it for me however ....because they were the primary inspiration for my entire yard haunt.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just tried to watch your video and you tube launched but said the video was deleted?? I absolutely love your photo though. Nice set up and camera work.


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

I want to move in! I love your house and your creepy cemetery. The lighting is wonderful.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Spectacular! Congrats on your photo feature on Pumpkinrot too!!!


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

> Just tried to watch your video and you tube launched but said the video was deleted?? I absolutely love your photo though. Nice set up and camera work.


Ghost of Spookie: Thanks for the kind compliments. I am reattaching the video here.


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

punkineater said:


> Spectacular! Congrats on your photo feature on Pumpkinrot too!!!


Pumkineater: Photo feature on Pumkinrot? Can you explain a bit more. Thanks.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

what song are the pumpkins singing?


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Forever Haunting said:


> Pumkineater: Photo feature on Pumkinrot? Can you explain a bit more. Thanks.


You had 5 of your haunt photos featured on pumpkinrots blog-he is a big kahuna in the haunt/prop/Halloween blog world: here is a link. Keep scrolling down & you should see your photos 
http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/sear...0-05:00&max-results=20&start=20&by-date=false


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I couldn't get the link to work. I'll try again later. The pics are fantastic!


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Your did a great job, but is it a yard haunt or did you do a walkthrough?


----------

